# Waterman cartridges at Staples - do they fit the JRs?



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2008)

Need a quick answer, please. Do they fit our pens?


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 11, 2008)

if it is the standard size cartridge it wont fit the baron. The end of the pen is too small for thr crtridge to fit in. The post end  not the nib end. Dont know about the others.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response, Spar.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 11, 2008)

All of our fountainn pen kits use International Standard cartridges. Some kits can accept the long cartridges (and short ones also) and some can only accept the short ones. Here is a good place to get info on cartridges: http://www.pendemonium.com/ink.htm

The Waterman cartridges should work if the pen in question will accept the longer cartridges, if those are the ones you are asking about.

Do a good turn daily!
Don






thewishman said:


> Need a quick answer, please. Do they fit our pens?


----------



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Don!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 12, 2008)

The Waterman cartridges are just a bit shorter than the long converter included in the CSUSA kits. They fit the JRs very well.


----------

